# Pear Tree



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What a difference one week makes!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Simply beautiful Patti. I had two flowering pear trees in my back yard when I lived in Georgia.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! It looks like snow falling with our wind blowing today...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx! It looks like snow falling with our wind blowing today...


Yes, I've seen that too. The flowers look really pretty when the new green leaves bud out, all mixed together. The flowers dont last long after that though.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

But there will be a gazillion winter pears around the end of September!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> But there will be a gazillion winter pears around the end of September!


You can send me some, I'll pay the shipping.

What a beautiful tree.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful trees!Mine isn't budding yet, it hardly gets any pears.It was here when I bought this place.I think it's a little too cold here,it won't bloom until May/June.It's still nice to look at in bloom.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Z, I'll let you know when they're ready if you're serious. They really are good. esp for pear honey and preserves. They make a wonderful cake, too. 
I planted that tree over 30 years ago. Just like the Duracell bunny , it just keeps on going!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

yum!!!...........


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nannypattyrn, I'm dead serious. Let me know.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I will!


----------

